# Watery discharge - 36 weeks



## iiTTCii

I've had discharge throughout the pregnancy, but its always creamy/white in colour and a bit thicker (hard to explain). 
Since yesterday, my discharge has been really watery. It still has a white tinge to it, but a lot more clear and watery. Will there be a reason for this?


----------



## JessyG

I had this the other day and again this morning....it was mostly just watery liquid with a tiny bit of white in it. Concerned my waters had broken I called triage who said it could just be discharge from baby pushing down or a little pee from baby pushing on bladder. Only seems to be once or twice a day but apparently its normal.


----------



## angelandbump

Strange but this happened to me today. So im stalking for an update:

I was sat on the edge of the sofa and felt something come out so told my partner to get me some kitchen role so I could check immediately in the lounge (i didn't dare move I case I was bleeding) and i put my hand down first and it was very water mainly clear but white tinged discharge. I wiped and there was quite a bit. I have a history of 23 and 34 week labours but nothing has came of it and there has not been any more x


----------



## Prinny

I'd think it's normal in pregnancy, I've had clear watery discharge and also creamy White which I've been told is both normal, I've even heard some women have had many different colours of discharge and it's been normal not down to infection or anything, if I remember correctly when pregnant with my DS I had 2 days of Watery orangy discharge got checked out thinking I had an infection they couldn't find anything lol and then it was just clear watery again, so I'd say it's normal, if concerned though you could always ask your Midwife..x


----------

